# Don't say you weren't warned!



## AlisonM (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

Doesn't want to show the image for me Alison, but opened in a new tab - is this a site you have created?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2016)

Doesn't open for me either Alison, if I right-click it, none of the 'open' options are available.


----------



## Annette (Feb 10, 2016)

If I copy the link and try to open in a new tab, I get a login screen for a knitters website...


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 10, 2016)

Howzat? I pinched it off a pal on Ravelry, the knitting/crochet site I infest.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Howzat? I pinched it off a pal on Ravelry, the knitting/crochet site I infest.


Haha! Yes, can see it now - those geese are pests!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2016)

I worked in a Dog kennels doing elec work & they had a Goose as a guard dog !  Wicked thing (got bit off it )


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 11, 2016)

Feisty little beggers - lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 11, 2016)

Haha! Working for London underground, I love it!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 11, 2016)

There were guard geese at a whisky warehouse at Dumbarton when I worked in the town in 1984.


----------

